# Recent decadence - I am a very BAD Boy!!!



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Since I couldn't get any trades I had to get them some way hence my pics...
601 Red Torp
601 Green Trabuco
MasterBlend (Originals x 2/3 Box)
Camacho Diploma's
Perdomo 10th Ani Reserve Maduros
Pepin Blue Imperials 
Padilla Habano Robusto's
Illusione 23 (Culebra's)
La Flor Culebra's Especial & Gordo

:huh_oh:


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice pickups!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

When the wife kills you, please leave those to me in your will.

=)


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, nice haul!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Just doing a little stocking, huh...:lol:
That's a beautiful haul - enjoy them all!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

That is amazing... very nice haul. :dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

WOW !!! pepin blue imperials !!!!! diploma's , 601 Reds ,....the list continues !!! awesome haul , very awesome....i truley am jealous !!


----------



## LittleG (Aug 24, 2008)

drool......................................


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow great haul


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

My wife would kill me! Great choices though.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

that is amazing, where did you find the box of mb1's I would love to just find an empty box let alone one thats 2/3rds full


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome haul Ben!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow, you were not playing around.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

jitzy said:


> that is amazing, where did you find the box of mb1's I would love to just find an empty box let alone one thats 2/3rds full


Monday I started my research for my Smoke Shop Blog and at the second shop I went to, there they were, box and all.. I was just at the right place at the right time. But it is a great BOX!
I had one of the cigars yesterday at lunch and it was really, no really really good.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

What was the shop?


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pickup


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Sweet haul Ben


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Damn Ben you bought a B&M!


----------



## ratpak-cl (Aug 3, 2008)

your not part of the Gov't bail out are you? 

I'm jealous. Nice p/u


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

vivalanation734 said:


> When the wife kills you, please leave those to me in your will.
> 
> =)


I was thinking the same thing.. Yikes!!

Great pickups though!!!:dribble:


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: You're a dead man if the wifey finds out!! Let her know I'm always available to help her hide the body :teacher:

Great pick-ups!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

:dribble: :dribble::dribble: love the MB1s nice pick up all around!!!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow thats a sweet pick up!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

I think your stock is back on level now!! :biggrin:


----------



## Super64 (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm speechless.... :dribble:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

There's nothing better than trading with yourself. :brick: Enjoy! :lol:


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

MB1 Robs might be the best Oliva Cigar ever.

900th post <---Yay me!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

ZOMG... that's crazy talk! 
but it looks like you're stocked for a while... maybe a few days?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice pick ups Ben! I would have made all of the same choices, especially those MB!


----------



## LittleG (Aug 24, 2008)

JoeyBear said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: You're a dead man if the wifey finds out!! Let her know I'm always available to help her hide the body :teacher:
> 
> Great pick-ups!


Can you lend him a couch to sleep on until he's out of the doghouse?


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

LittleG said:


> Can you lend him a couch to sleep on until he's out of the doghouse?


I've got 2 spare bedrooms, but they'll cost him :wazzapp: Might be cheaper than his emergency room bill, though :mumbles:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Now that is a PICKUP!!! BRAVO BROTHER!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Thats one hell of a pickup!!!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Great selections. I'd be glad to smoke any one of them in your honor at the funeral....:lol:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Now that $hit just ain't right! 

VERY NICE!

I do not remember you wanting to trade....


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

must be nice ...


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

DBCcigar said:


> Now that $hit just ain't right!
> 
> VERY NICE!
> 
> I do not remember you wanting to trade....


See
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26722


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

you sir are a whore!!! I love it!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

my friend you are sick!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:roflmao: thats funny
nice haul:dribble:



vivalanation734 said:


> When the wife kills you, please leave those to me in your will.
> 
> =)


----------

